
Costs of Snowden leak still mounting 5 years later - eplanit
https://apnews.com/797f390ee28b4bfbb0e1b13cfedf0593/Costs-of-Snowden-leak-still-mounting-5-years-later
======
PredictorY
Do these costs come from the Snowden leak, the various behaviors it exposed,
or some combination of both?

